# Australian Diesel Jeep?



## viperakron (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with a 4 cyl turbo diesel in a right hand drive jeep? A local has one for sale, 98 Cherokee, came from Australia. Looks interesting, but what motor did they use for the turbo diesel? Is it torquey, will it plow? I've never seen one? RH drive.goofie marker lights on top of the fenders.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Why would you want one?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe he wants an engine with some power. You can't get a gas Jeep with any power.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

why wouldn't he? we love our liberty diesel


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sounds pretty cool to me


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

JDiepstra;1086029 said:


> Maybe he wants an engine with some power. You can't get a gas Jeep with any power.


That is B#####

My strait 6 has power to push snow, in fact I run out of traction before I run out of power.

Lets see why not get a left hand drive car to drive around hear.

parts?

OK ...

how about a diesel 
MMM parts I dont think NAPA stocks them. fuel pump water pump gaskets ... the list goes on.

Id worry about the F end with the weight of a diesel engine and a plow.

If I remember right the XJ weighs 100 LB LESS than the TJ


----------



## viperakron (Aug 23, 2010)

Still the question, has anyone got one? What diesel did they use? Has to be some kinda of Asian partnership with Chrysler, Izuzu maybe? I'm sold on diesel performance, but it need to be practical to maintain.


----------



## viperakron (Aug 23, 2010)

theplowmeister;1086163 said:


> That is B#####
> 
> _how about a diesel
> 
> ...




It's a little 4 cyl Diesel with a turbo.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

It's a VM Motori 2.5L I4, parts availability would probably be a nightmare for sure.

Better off with a US market Liberty diesel like Salopez even they can be hard to find though.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a friend that bought a cherokee sport Rhd, it was a mail carriers vehicle. They can order just about anything in Rhd because of there job. Parts should all be the same on the vehicle, you just need to figure out what other cars have that engine.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

can you register it? 
only cars that meet US safety and pollution standers can be registered. Thats why you dont see a lot of the excellent foreign cars around. People would be bringing them over for there own use, but you cant just bring over anything you want.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Have any pictures of this Jeep?? The old diesel jeeps had perkins diesels. I don't know about the 90's though. And I agree with theplowmeister, Even though I am a diesel guy the jeeps 4.0 inline 6 is a GREAT motor.
Robert


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

festerw;1086293 said:


> It's a VM Motori 2.5L I4, parts availability would probably be a nightmare for sure.
> 
> Better off with a US market Liberty diesel like Salopez even they can be hard to find though.


correct.

I have an '86 comanche with a renault 2.1 factory turbo diesel...parts are near impossible to find.

the RHD xj for one is a PITA...the whole tie rod assembly, drag link, steering box, track bar...they're all different, for one.

alternators for a 2.5vm are easy to get...if you're willing to wait 2 to 3 weeks to get them from italy. same goes for almost every other part for it.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Diesel should have plenty of power. Use low range if you need to. Easier on the tranny too.

MLG


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

it's only got like 90hp and 180ft/lbs of torque.


you guys are all thinking "big bad diesel" when you should really be thinking "little tiny diesel for gas mileage only"


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I have a 6.5' Western on my 81 Toyota Tk that has a 22R in it. It's about 90hp if even that much. It plows snow just fine. I mostly use low range, 2nd gear, just to take it easy on the tranny so it doesn't chug. But I can do it in high range as well using 1st or 2nd gear. So, I don't know why a Jeep would be any different.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

yeah...but you forget. the toyota motor is a GOOD motor. italian and french 4 cyl diesels are not capable of withstanding the abuse. plus they are hard to maintain, and hard to find parts for.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

If it has 90hp, then it should have lots more torque which is what you want/need for plowing snow. You do have low range, don't you? Is it manual or automatic?

MLG


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

it only has a max of 180hp, maybe 190...an american 4.0 costs less to maintain, is easier to maintain, is easier to replace, develops more hp and ft/lbs/torque, and is generally a better motor than the vm, at least in America, becaus it, unlike the VM, was actually offered in America.....good luck getting parts for ANY xj body style factory diesel, reguardless of the year.


besides, who wants to run a **** motor, reguardless of the fuel it consumes?


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

previous comment coming from someone who has worked on alfa romeos for the past 2 years...


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

1960-1965 CJ-5's had a 192 Perkins diesel option.
1985-1987 XJ Cherokee's had a Renault turbo diesel option, same engine that was used in MiniWinnie tiny campers, parts are VERY hard to find.

In Europe a VM Motori turbo diesel was available.

Here's my 4BT Cummins CJ (had Nissan diesel when article was written). 
http://www.jpmagazine.com/featuredvehicles/154_0805_1978_jeep_cj7_yj_tj/index.html


----------

